# Percona server with XtraDB 5.1



## Vagner (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi, guys!
I want to suggest adding to the collection port Percona Server 5.1 with XtraDB.
My version for port:
http://www.bsdway.ru/downloads/ports/databases/xtradb.tgz
Server Percona maintainer:
http://www.percona.com/software/percona-server/
Thanks


----------



## Ben (Apr 25, 2012)

What happened to this port? You will update to the current version? I will try your port.

Thanks for your efforts!


----------



## Vagner (Apr 27, 2012)

Ben said:
			
		

> What happened to this port? You will update to the current version? I will try your port.
> 
> Thanks for your efforts!


The port installs the stable version of PerconaDB Server (extended MySQL). This port is considering dependencies for configuration of this server. Also it contains a pseudo-graphical menu for selecting configuration options. I included the optimal options as default. An rc script, a script for installing the default DB (mysql_install_db) and default config files are installed at the post-install stage. These files are located in the ${FILESDIR} directory. 

I will update this port to stable versions, which will be working on F*ree*BSD.

PS, I corrected a few errors in the Makefile.


----------



## Ben (Apr 27, 2012)

I created a new port called percona55-server (following mysql55-server). Works just fine but I did not commit it yet.

It installs Percona-Server-5.5.21-rel25.

I asked Percona if they will release the source code of XtraBackup 2.0 as well, but this is another topic.


----------



## Vagner (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you. I will commit here new info about this. You may upload your port version here?


----------



## Ben (Apr 30, 2012)

I will review it and polish the Makefile and then commit it. But I am not a very good port creator so there might be quite a few things not perfect. I just tried to "copy" the mysql55-server port.

If you are interested I can upload it here but I dont want the forum to be used for port distribution


----------

